# Plans for basic engine



## pawnstarjt (Apr 7, 2014)

Here are some plans for a engine I designed. Sorry if you can't read my writing.


Sent from my iPod touch using Model Engines


----------



## BaronJ (Apr 7, 2014)

I know of someone else that draws plans like that...  I can't read them either.


----------



## purpleknif (Apr 7, 2014)

We get prints like that from one of our customers. He always ends up coming out to explain what it is he really wants. You'd think he would've learned by now !


----------



## littlelocos (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks like a concept for a Stirling Engine.  Keep us posted on progress.
Todd.


----------



## pawnstarjt (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok I'll try


Pawnstarjr


----------

